# The best lizard



## Lost_in_the_Jungle (Sep 23, 2006)

I am wanting to get into lizard but i am not sure what to get 

so i wanting to know what people think the best lizard top keep is 

and the reason why 

thanks all opinions well come


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 23, 2006)

Are you looking for a pet or a display animal?


----------



## Lost_in_the_Jungle (Sep 23, 2006)

sort of both but more a pet


----------



## cam (Sep 23, 2006)

i would say beardy or bluey. But i saw a few mountain dragons today and they look nice also


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah would agree with that and add shingle back.


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Sep 23, 2006)

Just my very opinionated point of view...

but i find skinks a little boring.

Beardies are fun to watch.

but you can't go past ackies or storrs monitors for ultimate entertainment.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Sep 23, 2006)

i recond spinny tail monitors but jaCKIES (JAcky dragons) and mountain heath dragons have the best personalities. easy to tame as well


----------



## Lost_in_the_Jungle (Sep 23, 2006)

Repz thanks for the offer

but i think i will be getting one from twin gum reptiles


----------



## W.T.BUY (Sep 23, 2006)

i want an albio one of them


----------



## Kratos (Sep 23, 2006)

Get a sand monitor ive been keeping one for about a year now and they are awsome.
Mne has tamed down nicely And Everyone that comes round falls in love with it


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Good choice*



Lost_in_the_Jungle said:


> Repz thanks for the offer
> 
> but i think i will be getting one from twin gum reptiles



Bek has some really nice colours at the moment. Nice , fresh hatchies.


----------



## cris (Sep 23, 2006)

Spencers monitor, yellow spotted monitor, perentie, mertons water monitor etc. 
They are just awesome creatures  although you do need alot of space for them.


----------



## wil (Sep 23, 2006)

go for a beardy mate


----------



## deathinfire (Sep 23, 2006)

central beardy or shingleback IMO. Both are usually very easy to handle and they look great as displays


----------



## Lost_in_the_Jungle (Sep 23, 2006)

how much room does a spencers need and what do they cost


----------



## W.T.BUY (Sep 23, 2006)

snad moniters need a massive inclosure 2 metres by 3 meters and that s still a little bit curel. Go for jackies thay are easy to tame and cheep and dont need much room


----------



## LeaBilby (Sep 23, 2006)

*The Ultimate!!*

Absolutely the best, no question, are shinglebacks! They are placid and easy to please and easy to feed and keep. They are great if you like to "cuddle" your lizards!! I could go on and on and on and on... but I don't want to bore you. Have a look at my blog, "www.sleepylizards.blogspot.com" . that should help you decide one way or the other.
If you don't get one, you will be missing out! They give love back, which is really great!!


----------



## ollieham (Dec 3, 2006)

i recommend cunningham's skinks because the are awsum,
they are entertaining, and are always looking for attention


----------



## reptyle (Dec 3, 2006)

i think the pygmy mylga monitors would be great for what you are after. they are small, easy to care for and have great personalties. they are also very easy to tame and are very active throughout the day so they would be great as a pet and as a display animal. im hopeing to get some this season as i have heard about how delightful they are too keep. goodluck.


----------



## Horsy (Dec 3, 2006)

U.Milii Geckos  Mine just loves people and attention. He'll sit on my shoulder all day without a care in the world.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 4, 2006)

If I where to get into lizards I would go for a frilly or a Lacie Monitor they are beutifull and amazing it watch


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Dec 4, 2006)

i personally love freckled monitors! beutiful


----------



## Tatelina (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh dear..so many different options!!
I can only suggest a blue tongue from personal experience...but I personally think dragons are much more interesting to look at.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 6, 2006)

Pogona Henrylawsoni are the best (IMO  )

They are active, interesting little criters just like vitticeps but are heaps smaller so they dont eat you out of house and home. That also means they poo less which is great if you're the one cleaning the cage. They dont require that big an enclosure, a 3ft aquarium is big enough for a pair. They mature fast (one year if fed well) so you can start breeding in a short time. Also because of their size they are also great with small kids and wont hurt your kids if they happen to get bitten.


----------



## koubee (Dec 6, 2006)

Central Bearded Dragons win in my opinion, They are awesome lizards with such personality.
Shinglebacks would have to be one of least favorite lizards, i have one and it's a poop machine.


----------



## lizardlover (Dec 8, 2006)

is this your first lizard, but you own snakes?is that right?:? 
i would say just a blue toungue or a beardy would be an ideal pet and beardies can also be great colours so you can have him for show when visitors come. shingies (shingle backs) are also great and usually tame.


----------



## Reptilian (Dec 8, 2006)

any of the dragons...but i have never owned any other type of "lizard" so that may be vary biased...LoL


----------



## serpenttongue (Dec 8, 2006)

Bluey or Bearded. Shingleback are okay, but i find them incredibly boring and only good to look at (i'm still a Shingleback fan, though!!).


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Dec 8, 2006)

blueys or beardies i have both and handle great


----------



## tommomotto (Dec 8, 2006)

beardies have great personality ,tame down really well and are easy to keep making excellent pets.


----------



## Jakee (Dec 8, 2006)

Central netted dragon are also great !


----------



## larks (Dec 8, 2006)

Bells Lace monitor is the best lizard around IMO


----------



## mitchdiamond (Dec 10, 2006)

thats the best monitor


----------



## bredli84 (Dec 10, 2006)

great looking lacy, larks.


----------



## ollieham (Dec 13, 2006)

if you want action get a small monitor or a dragon for eg. a beardie or a pygmy mulga monitor.
But blueys and stumpy's are very tame.
Maybe try a cunningham's skink, they are very fiesty but are lovable when tame


----------

